# Clay Pot



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I was curious if the saucer from a clay pot would be suitable to attach to riccia. Are they inert or would they release something into the water?


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I use clay pots all the time. no problem.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

New clay pots are fine to use in aquariums.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Trena, what is the concern with used clay pots? Is it that pesticide may have gotten on them? I have used old clay pots without problems, but I don't use any kind of pesticide. Is there another reason I should be concerned?

Thanks.


----------

